# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Agosto 2020



## Gilmet (1 Ago 2020 às 00:00)

*




*
*
Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Geopower (1 Ago 2020 às 12:07)

Agosto começa com céu encoberto na costa oeste Santa Cruz e vento moderado de NW. Registo de nevoeiro até ao início da manhã.

Panorâmica a Nw:


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Ago 2020 às 21:18)

Este 1º dia de Agosto, começou algo fresco, e com vento fraco a moderado, ás 16 horas, estavam 30ºC, á beira do rio Zezere, em Constancia.
Ontem e hoje, e o rio Tejo, e o Zezere, levam um bom caudal, tendo em conta a época em que estamos, suponho que as barragens estevejam a fazer alguma descarga diária.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Ago 2020 às 22:20)

Boa noite,
Costuma-se dizer que o primeiro de agosto é o primeiro de inverno, mas não vi nada de inverno no dia de hoje. Este dia foi uma cópia dos anteriores, literalmente, com pouco a dizer.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 31,3°C
Mín: 17,6°C

Agora estão 20,8°C e céu limpo, com alguma bruma a oeste.


----------



## Geopower (2 Ago 2020 às 12:18)

A reportar da costa oeste Santa Cruz. Manhã típica de céu encoberto com vento moderado a forte  de NW. 

Panorâmica a SW:


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Ago 2020 às 17:23)

A tarde por cá segue amena, e com vento fraco e por vezes moderado, já fazia falta assim, uns dias mais frescos.


----------



## Geopower (2 Ago 2020 às 18:23)

Tarde ventosa com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado a forte de NW.

Panorâmica a Nw:


----------



## RStorm (2 Ago 2020 às 18:26)

Boa Tarde 

Primeiro fim de semana de Agosto foi soalheiro e bastante agradável, com céu geralmente limpo. 
A nortada voltou a dar um ar de sua graça e tem soprado de forma fraca a moderada. 
Tal como já tinham mencionado, este ano o "primeiro de Agosto, primeiro de inverno" voltou a não concretizar-se... 

Ontem fui até à Figueirinha estrear o meu primeiro dia de praia e confesso que estava com condições mesmo boas e agradáveis: brisa fraca de S/SW, mar calmo com temperatura da água a rondar os 18ºC e sol algo quente  Ao longe e durante a manhã, via-se um manto de nevoeiro a entrar no Cabo de Sines e a progredir para os lados do interior alentejano, dissipando-se com aquecimento do dia. 

*Sexta, dia 31: *
Mínima: *17,4ºC *
Máxima: *31,1ºC *

*Sábado, dia 1: *
Mínima: *18,2ºC *
Máxima: *28,9ºC *

*Domingo, dia 2: *
Mínima: *18,0ºC *
Máxima: *26,3ºC *

T. Atual: *25,8ºC *
HR: 48% 
Vento: NW / 4,3 Km/h


----------



## PapoilaVerde (2 Ago 2020 às 21:01)

Este fim de semana andei pela zona oeste, mais propriamente pelo concelho de Torres Vedras e o seu litoral. É um mundo à parte quanto à meteorologia. As praias são muito bonitas, gostei particularmente de Santa Cruz, por estar muito arranjada, mas a metereologia...enfim, só mesmo para passear e apanhar fresco quando se está farto do calor. Estando habituada ao sol da Caparica e ao calor do interior alentejano não é mesmo a “minha praia”.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (2 Ago 2020 às 21:03)

Praia de Valmitões, distanciamento social ...


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2020 às 03:46)

Boa noite

A última semana teve dias relativamente parecidos, com a nortada habitual, entre WNW e NNW, e temperaturas máximas que não excederam uns toleráveis 32ºC.
Noites frescas, entre os 16ºC e os 18ºC.

Melhor que as palavras, os gráficos da estação Parque de Santa Iria:































Agosto iniciou-se com a nortada a recrudescer, aspecto mais significativo, e a voltar a atingir valores de rajada acima dos 60 Km/h.
*64,4 Km/h* o valor máximo atingido ontem dia 2. Também ontem foi o dia mais fresco, apenas *25,6ºC* de máxima.


----------



## Geopower (3 Ago 2020 às 07:18)

Bom dia. Amanhecer na costa oeste Santa Cruz com céu pouco nublado e alguma neblina. Vento fraco de norte.
Panorâmica a NW:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Ago 2020 às 11:49)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Este fim de semana andei pela zona oeste, mais propriamente pelo concelho de Torres Vedras e o seu litoral. É um mundo à parte quanto à meteorologia. As praias são muito bonitas, gostei particularmente de Santa Cruz, por estar muito arranjada, mas a metereologia...enfim, só mesmo para passear e apanhar fresco quando se está farto do calor. Estando habituada ao sol da Caparica e ao calor do interior alentejano não é mesmo a “minha praia”.


Sem dúvida. Aquela região é com certeza um mundo à parte, mas curiosamente muita gente não sabe disso e vai viver para lá, acabando mais tarde por se queixar continuamente de que não existe verão por lá. A Serra de Sintra e o maciço estremenho com as serras a norte de Lisboa são autênticas barreiras climáticas: se não fossem estas serras, o clima na Região de Lisboa seria completamente diferente, provavelmente muito menos quente do que é agora. 
_______________________
Por aqui o dia de ontem foi igual aos anteriores, com nortada moderada, céu limpo e tempo quente. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 27,7°C
Mín: 17,7°C

Hoje o dia amanheceu como os anteriores, com céu limpo e vento de norte. Agora estão 25,2°C e céu limpo. Por um lado, fico contente por a vaga de calor prevista não vir afetar a região do Litoral, por outro lado este tempo por aqui tem sido uma seca, literalmente - nem dá vontade de vir aqui relatar ao seguimento meteorológico!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2020 às 12:26)

Bom dia
Este final de manhã, segue amena, e com vento moderado, já existe algumas ocorrencias, por quedas de árvores, no distrito de Santarém.


----------



## belem (3 Ago 2020 às 13:16)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Sem dúvida. Aquela região é com certeza um mundo à parte, mas curiosamente muita gente não sabe disso e vai viver para lá, acabando mais tarde por se queixar continuamente de que não existe verão por lá. A Serra de Sintra e o maciço estremenho com as serras a norte de Lisboa são autênticas barreiras climáticas: se não fossem estas serras, o clima na Região de Lisboa seria completamente diferente, provavelmente muito menos quente do que é agora.
> _______________________
> Por aqui o dia de ontem foi igual aos anteriores, com nortada moderada, céu limpo e tempo quente.
> 
> ...



É uma região que adoro e que o clima pouco ou nada  me incomoda.

É raro estar muito frio ou muito calor, e não é monótono, havendo variações surpreendentes em pouco espaço de tempo.

Para ter várias atividades ao ar livre, é até muito bom.

Tenho estado a trabalhar por Carcavelos, mas depressa espero voltar para Óbidos.


----------



## StormRic (3 Ago 2020 às 14:37)

Geopower disse:


> Bom dia. Amanhecer na costa oeste Santa Cruz com céu pouco nublado e alguma neblina. Vento fraco de norte.
> Panorâmica a NW:



Boa tarde

Fabulosa visão! 

Esta manhã foi muito ventosa e depois de uma ligeira acalmia está a intensificar-se novamente a nortada de NNW.






Atingiu-se rajadas na ordem dos *70 Km/h*, com vento médio de 40 a 60 Km/h.

A temperatura mínima continua nuns frescos mas normais *16,9ºC*.
HR subiu apenas aos 69%.

Nesta altura a temperatura estabiliza à volta dos 25ºC, 24,7ºC presentemente depois de já ter atingido *25,1ºC*.

Há cirrus desde ontem, associados a sistemas frontais sem actividade, e nuvens baixas a Oeste trazidas pela nortada marítima.






Curiosamente, as estações na área de Cascais e vertente sul da Serra não apresentam valores tão elevados de intensidade do vento, diria mesmo que são até bastante modestos em relação ao que é normal naquela zona.


----------



## RStorm (3 Ago 2020 às 20:00)

Boa Tarde

Hoje andei por terras do litoral oeste, mais concretamente na zona do Bombarral e, mais tarde, Ericeira-Sintra. Como manda a tradição, o céu encoberto e a neblina marcaram presença 
O vento é que vai lá vai. Nortada agreste com rajadas algo violentas, por momentos tive que abrandar na autoestrada, tal eram as guinadas que a ventania dava no carro  Não quero exagerar, mas acredito que naqueles vales/montes ao longo da A8 tenha apanhado rajadas na ordem dos 80 Km/h, a "olho nu" claro. Foi assim durante toda a viagem, excepto na encosta norte de serra de Sintra, onde curiosamente o vento soprava de forma fraca 

De resto, aqui pelo Montijo o dia foi soalheiro e com algumas nuvens altas. O vento também soprou com alguma intensidade, mas nada comparado com o que apanhei no outro "mundo" 

Mínima: *19,1ºC *
Máxima: *26,2ºC *

T. Atual: *22,3ºC *
HR: 69% 
Vento: NW / 14,0 Km/h


----------



## Maxwell Black (3 Ago 2020 às 21:20)

Ena, grande pé de vento e frente de nebulosa se levantou agora em Alverca...


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Ago 2020 às 23:06)

Boa noite,
O vento por aqui foi bem mais forte, com rajadas máximas próximas a 40 km/h durante a tarde. Houve também alguma nebulosidade alta ao início da tarde, mas que se dissipou e o dia acabou com céu limpo e vento moderado, mais uma vez. A temperatura foi semelhante à de dias anteriores. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 28,2°C
Mín: 18,0°C 
Rajada máxima: 39 km/h NO 

Agora estão 19,7°C e está céu limpo, com vento fraco de nordeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Ago 2020 às 02:31)

Boa noite.
A nortada tem sido uma constante nos últimos dias. Só durante as manhãs é que tem estado mais calmo.
Neste momento outra vez arroz e céu muito nublado.
Domingo fui à Duna da Cresmina (um dos locais mais bonitos do país, na minha opinião ). Ficam umas fotos:




As dunas engolem o passadiço como se nada fosse:

















Ao pôr do sol, no topo da colina de Oitavos com uma vista esplêndida para o Cabo Raso:


----------



## Maria Papoila (4 Ago 2020 às 07:59)

[QUOTE="RStorm, post: 796885, Ericeira-Sintra. Como manda a tradição, o céu encoberto e a neblina marcaram presença ...
O vento é que vai lá vai. Nortada agreste com rajadas ...[/QUOTE]

Hoje, outra vez, céu cinzento, húmido e a valente nortada - que soprou e assobiou toda a noite - teima em ficar. 18C marca o termómetro.
Conheço bem o tempo desta terra - que adoro - mas não me lembro de um verão tão mauzinho.  Parece um outubro já bem entrado.


----------



## Geopower (4 Ago 2020 às 10:21)

Noite de vento moderado e constante de NW em Lisboa. Manhã continua ventosa em Lisboa, com vento moderado de NW.


----------



## MSantos (5 Ago 2020 às 11:57)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Praia de Valmitões, distanciamento social ...



Praia de Valmitão e não Valmitões! 

A minha avó é de Ribamar que fica muito perto do Valmitão, também passei por lá no Domingo à tarde, mas não fiquei na praia, estava frio!


----------



## Geopower (5 Ago 2020 às 13:30)

Dia de céu limpo. Vento fraco de Norte.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir de Cacilhas:


----------



## Vitor TT (5 Ago 2020 às 15:22)

Tempo por aqui nos últimos dias ventoso e algo fresco, tendo a ventania abrandado na tarde de ontem, 

mas como as terças é dia de ir fazer caminhada pela zona de Sintra, ( a mesma volta ), lá fui, por aqui já aquecia, mas claro ao chegar a Azóia, outro tempo,
ainda assim as temperaturas rondaram os 23º - 25º 

e começa a ventania, embora mais "soft", 

neste local que resolvi ir, muitas vezes mencionado pelo @jonas_87 









nas zonas mais costeiras o vento andou nos 65 - 75 km/h

mas continua a ser neste local onde tenho sempre registado os maiores valores desde que faço esta caminhada e respectivos registos









e a chegada a Peninha, outro mundo, bonito mesmo









e as vistas da Peninha, onde o vento não era nada de relevante










Por aqui agora algum calor e vento fraco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Ago 2020 às 18:25)

Hoje foi mais uma tarde bem quente, aliás a esta hora ainda apetece fugir para uma sombra.


----------



## PapoilaVerde (5 Ago 2020 às 18:27)

MSantos disse:


> Praia de Valmitão e não Valmitões!
> 
> A minha avó é de Ribamar que fica muito perto do Valmitão, também passei por lá no Domingo à tarde, mas não fiquei na praia, estava frio!



Correção feita.


----------



## RStorm (6 Ago 2020 às 18:06)

Boa Tarde 

Últimos três dias foram soalheiros e algo quentes, com uma subida notória de temperatura. 
Após o "vendaval" de segunda -feira, a nortada tem andado meio desaparecida, aparecendo apenas de forma temporária a meio da tarde e em modo fraca,  contrabalançando com alguma lestada que tem surgido, especialmente durante a manhã.  
O céu tem se apresentado totalmente limpo. 

*Terça-feira: *
Mínima: *18,3ºC *
Máxima: *29,6ºC *

*Quarta-feira: *
Mínima: *17,4ºC *
Máxima: *31,5ºC *

*Quinta-feira: *
Mínima: *19,6ºC *
Máxima: *33,7ºC *

T. Atual: *31,4ºC *
HR: 42% 
Vento: NW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (6 Ago 2020 às 18:09)

Maria Papoila disse:


> [QUOTE="RStorm, post: 796885, Ericeira-Sintra. Como manda a tradição, o céu encoberto e a neblina marcaram presença ...
> O vento é que vai lá vai. Nortada agreste com rajadas ...



Por acaso, em termos de nebulosidade, a parte pior da viagem foi mesmo aí na Ericeira  Pairava um nevoeiro intenso sob o mar e a subir as falésias na zona sul, por momentos parecia que ia chuviscar.
No entanto, creio que ontem e hoje você tenha apanhado tempo mais agradável, pois não tenho visto nuvens para essas bandas


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (6 Ago 2020 às 23:39)

Boa noite, 
Nada para contar para além de dias quentes, noites quentes, muito sol e diminuição da nortada. Um tempo de chacha, portanto! 

*Ontem:
*
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 33,3ºC
Mín: 18,0ºC

*Hoje:
*
Charneca da Caparica
Máx: 31,5ºC
Mín: 18,7ºC

Agora estão 22,6ºC e vento de nordeste. Seria no dia 15 que iria para o Algarve - vai-se a ver e é quando a temperatura diminui por lá! Com caraças!


----------



## MSantos (7 Ago 2020 às 11:04)

Bom dia!

Hoje vim até Coruche e por cá temos agora o céu encoberto. Ao inicio da manha o sol era rei, mas foi encobrindo progressivamente com nuvem que vieram de Sul.


----------



## jamestorm (7 Ago 2020 às 16:21)

Por São Martinho do Porto mais um dia sem ver o sol, de manhã ainda choveu bem por volta das 8h30...é o Verão que temos por aqui, enquanto continuar este regime de bastante calor no interior e de Nortada no Litoral Oeste.. Dá-me pena as pessoas que alugam cá casa...isto este ano está mesmo mau.


----------



## RStorm (7 Ago 2020 às 20:15)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia quente e soalheiro, mas desta vez com alguma nebulosidade, em especial no quadrante leste e durante a manhã.
O vento soprou bem de leste até ao final da manhã, tornando-se muito fraco ou nulo. A partir do final da tarde, a nortada deu um ar de sua graça.

Por volta da hora de almoço, tive um momento surreal ao ver um dust devil formar-se num campo de areia, mesmo à minha frente  Foi coisa de 20 segundos, mas foi o suficiente para levantar muita poeirada e algum lixo. 

Mínima: *17,9ºC *
Máxima: *30,8ºC *

T. Atual: *24,7ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: NW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## Mammatus (7 Ago 2020 às 20:41)

Bom final de tarde...

Dust devil é sinal de que existia alguma instabilidade.

Verão em clima mediterrânico é sinal de monotonia, daí que não haja vontade em reportar as condições, escrever a mesma coisa todos os dias é um bocadinho chato.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Ago 2020 às 20:48)

Mammatus disse:


> Dust devil é sinal de que existia alguma instabilidade.


Estabilidade.


----------



## Davidmpb (7 Ago 2020 às 20:49)

Mammatus disse:


> Verão em clima mediterrânico é sinal de monotonia, daí que não haja vontade em reportar as condições, escrever a mesma coisa todos os dias é um bocadinho chato.


É verdade.


----------



## Geopower (7 Ago 2020 às 22:15)

Início de noite com vento moderado de norte. Bom para a entrada de ar fresco na cidade.


----------



## jamestorm (8 Ago 2020 às 17:42)

Dia sem ver o Sol aqui em São martinho do Porto, pouca gente na praia...já choveu de manhã ....está assim há quase um mês!! eu desde que estou aqui há uma semana conto 1 dia de sol...parece que estamos a viver na Irlanda. 
22 ºC de temperatura.


----------



## N_Fig (9 Ago 2020 às 00:07)

Já esteve a morrinhar pela Figueira


----------



## jamestorm (10 Ago 2020 às 13:53)

São Martinho do Porto e a sua Baía: onde o Inverno passa o Verão. 20ºC e debaixo de nevoeiro...ainda não se viu o sol hoje. Já vem sendo habito.


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Ago 2020 às 15:31)

Boa tarde,
Felizmente o dia hoje começou fresco, e humidade, com muita nebulosidade, que ainda persiste.


----------



## RStorm (10 Ago 2020 às 18:42)

Boa Tarde

Mais um fim de semana agradável de verão com sol, algumas nuvens altas e nortada habitual, em especial durante a tarde de domingo.

Hoje o dia já começou totalmente diferente, com céu encoberto e ambiente fresco até ao meio dia  A partir daí, o céu limpou e deu lugar ao sol e às nuvens altas. Nortada habitual, mas muito fraca.

Os próximos dois dias deverão ser nublados e com alguma probabilidade de precipitação, embora muito reduzida. No entanto, desculpem a minha ignorância, mas ainda não percebi se será uma frente de fraca actividade ou se serão trovoadas É que já vi ambas as previsões para todo o país em geral...

*Sábado, dia 8: *
Mínima: *17,8ºC *
Máxima: *29,5ºC *

*Domingo, dia 9: *
Mínima: *16,3ºC *
Máxima: *27,2ºC *

*Segunda, dia 10 (hoje) *
Mínima: *19,0ºC *
Máxima: *26,9ºC *

T. Atual: *25,8ºC *
HR: 55% 
Vento: NW / 2,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (10 Ago 2020 às 18:46)

Mammatus disse:


> Bom final de tarde...
> 
> Dust devil é sinal de que existia alguma instabilidade.
> 
> Verão em clima mediterrânico é sinal de monotonia, daí que não haja vontade em reportar as condições, escrever a mesma coisa todos os dias é um bocadinho chato.





Davidmpb disse:


> Estabilidade.


Não tenho um conhecimento a 100% à cerca deste fenómeno, mas posso vos garantir que as condições naquele momento eram as ideais: superfície quente e vento totalmente nulo


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Ago 2020 às 22:27)

Boa noite,
Depois de tantos dias monótonos, com calor, nortada e poucas nuvens, finalmente um dia ameno e com diferenças em relação aos outros! O dia de hoje começou com nevoeiro, mas este dissipou-se por volta do meio-dia e a tarde até foi ligeiramente quente, mas por menos tempo. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Anteontem
Máx: 30,6°C
Mín: 17,3°C

Ontem
Máx: 28,1°C
Mín: 17,2°C

Hoje
Máx: 27,7°C
Mín: 18,9°C

Agora estão 20,2°C e céu limpo, com vento de nordeste.


----------



## Maxwell Black (11 Ago 2020 às 08:42)

Acordar com céu fechado e 21ºC não está mal!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2020 às 11:31)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã começou fresca, e com céu muito nublado, o sol, só despertou agora por volta das 11 horas.


----------



## jamestorm (11 Ago 2020 às 14:17)

Já chuvisca aqui em São Martinho...19ºC.


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2020 às 16:11)

Boa tarde

Desde *dia 9, domingo*, as nuvens altas começaram a surgir do quadrante NW, a par de uma descida suave das temperaturas máximas:
(Horas utc)
ENE 15:47:39






NW 16:13:09





NNE 16:39:42





O estado da vegetação variada:





E o estado das 'bombas térmicas' em caso de incêndios 
Isto está tão disseminado por todo o lado que já é encarado como 'normal'. Este país tem realmente uma relação de desprezo para com a natureza extremamente problemática e conflituosa (nem vale a pena falar de 'civismo').





*Ontem dia 10*, inicialmente pouco nublado, a nebulosidade adensou-se para o fim do dia, com nuvens altas de WNW, depois nuvens médias e baixas durante a noite, de WSW.

14:22:29





19:21:32





19:22:51





19:23:31





19:36:29





19:37:04





*Hoje dia 11*
WNW 12:32:21 (de onde vêm as nuvens baixas)





ENE 12:32:14





Agosto vai assim aqui pela Póvoa (estação da Escola D.Martinho):





Aspectos notáveis da evolução:

Vento a diminuir gradualmente, temperaturas mínimas bastante estáveis entre os 17ºC e os 19ºC, máximas em descida desde o pico de 34,1ºC de dia 6.

Neste momento, 24,0ºC e vento fraco do quadrante Norte.


----------



## RStorm (11 Ago 2020 às 17:31)

Boa Tarde

Não fosse a temperatura um pouco "alta" e diria que tinha sido um belo dia de Outubro  Só faltou a chuva 
Céu nublado durante todo o dia, apresentando-se com abertas desde o inicio da tarde.
O vento esteve nulo durante a maior parte do dia, mas agora no final da tarde levantou-se a habitual nortada e vai soprando fraca, por vezes moderada.

Mínima: *19,6ºC *
Máxima: *25,4ºC *

T. Atual: *23,5ºC *
HR: 62% 
Vento: NW / 9,7 Km/h


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Ago 2020 às 18:51)

Da série _Então Hoje É que Está Mesmo Bom_, Ericeira céu cinzento, chuva miudinha, qual Londres em Outubro sol nem vê-lo e 19ºC


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2020 às 19:00)

Maria Papoila disse:


> Da série _Então Hoje É que Está Mesmo Bom_, Ericeira céu cinzento, chuva miudinha, qual Londres em Outubro sol nem vê-lo e 19ºC



A situação não deve melhorar tão cedo, as trovoadas do interior da península e a circulação da depressão puxam o ar marítimo para a costa:


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (11 Ago 2020 às 19:42)

Boas tardes, 
Hoje o sol mal apareceu... Como já foi dito por aqui, o dia de hoje fez lembrar um pouco o outono, com céu nublado mas com uma temperatura ligeiramente mais quente que a de outono. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,2°C
Mín: 18,7°C

Agora estão 20,5°C e vento de sudoeste. A oeste os céus estão bem escuros, e segundo as imagens de satélite partilhadas pelo @StormRic já é possível ver a massa nebulosa que trará chuviscos para a zona ao longo da madrugada/manhã de quarta.


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2020 às 19:50)

20,6°C
73%
Céu encoberto já com nimbostratus depois dos estratocumulus. 

E está a chuviscar no IC2 Sacavém!













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tyna (11 Ago 2020 às 20:02)

chuva miudinha pelo Livramento- Azueira assim desde há 20 minutos


----------



## StormRic (11 Ago 2020 às 21:55)

Crepúsculo de Verão com sabor outonal 











Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2020 às 09:15)

Boas!

Ontem ao início da noite notava-se por aqui um ligeiro chuvisco, hoje temos uma manhã fresca com tempo encoberto aqui por Azambuja. Sei que muitos não gostam, mas por mim está óptimo tempo!


----------



## Jorge_scp (12 Ago 2020 às 12:17)

Orografia a funcionar na zona alta de Sesimbra. Saí de casa a morrinhar, o suficiente para deixar algumas poças de água. Na aldeia do Meco, a mais baixa altitude, céu encoberto mas sem chuva e tudo seco. Quando voltei, já não chovia mas estava ainda tudo molhado.


----------



## jamestorm (12 Ago 2020 às 12:26)

Em Sao Marinho do Porto choveu durante a manha, chuvisco durante mais de uma hora ...20'C


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Ago 2020 às 13:00)

Bom dia,
Bem, esta manhã tem sido bem diferente das anteriores, com céu nublado e uma manhã em que choveu e tive um acumulado acima do esperado, de 1,8 mm.  Entretanto parece que o céu está a abrir e a temperatura está a aumentar bem - se há 15 minutos ainda andava abaixo dos 20°C, agora está nos 20,8°C.  

PS: 20,9°C


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2020 às 15:06)

Boa tarde

Mantém-se o céu encoberto ou muito nublado.
Durante a noite e início da manhã, até às 9h locais, houve períodos de chuvisco ou até chuva fraca, acumulando na estação da Escola *1,3 mm*.

Mínima de *18,8ºC* durante algumas horas. Só às 10h a temperatura ultrapassou os 20ºC. Máxima até ao momento de *24,2ºC *atingida às 13h. Oscila desde então em valores inferiores.

23,4ºC neste momento, 65% (HR máxima foi de 85%).

Vento fraco variável de vários rumos, predomina NW, inferior a 10 Km/h em geral, mas com algumas rajadas até 20 Km/h.

O registo do vento em Parque Santa Iria é mais estável, de NW agora e rajadas até 33,8 Km/h.
Tem vindo a aumentar desde as cerca das 6h, quando até passou por calma.


----------



## RStorm (12 Ago 2020 às 17:59)

Boa Tarde

Dia novamente com aspecto outonal e sensação "fresca" e húmida.
Céu muito nublado, abrindo gradualmente a partir do meio da tarde. Devem ter caído alguns pingos durante a madrugada, pois os carros estavam sujos de lama quando saí de manhã 
O vento soprou fraco de E-SE, rondando para NW a partir da tarde.

Mínima: *19,4ºC *
Máxima: *25,5ºC *

T. Atual: *24,6ºC *
HR: 62%
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (12 Ago 2020 às 18:22)

O céu limpou, apenas alguns raros estratocumulus, cumulus humilis longe no interior.

Vento aumentou mas as rajadas não ultrapassam os 37 Km/h. Rodou gradualmente para Oeste.

21,6ºC (Parque Sta.Iria). Aqui acumulou *1,0 mm* durante a noite/manhã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Ago 2020 às 21:27)

A manhã de hoje, foi fresca, e com céu muito nublado, mas durante a tarde o sol ainda apareceu, e conseguia vir bem quente por sinal.


----------



## fhff (12 Ago 2020 às 22:38)

Dia completamente nublado pelo litoral.....aqueceu ligeiramente pelas 13H, mas rapidamente refrescou. Acumulei 2,5 mm de chuva, de madrugada e manhã. 18ºC 90%HR.


----------



## almeida96 (12 Ago 2020 às 23:29)

Por Albarraque (3 km daqui) acumulou *3,3 mm*. 

A máxima não passou dos 20,6ºC.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Ago 2020 às 08:54)

Bom dia, 
Depois duma manhã de céu nublado, à tarde o céu abriu e a temperatura aumentou. Ao final da tarde o tempo até estava bem agradável, com 20ºC, alguma humidade e pouco vento. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 24,0ºC
Mín: 18,0ºC

Entretanto o dia de hoje segue totalmente diferente, com céu limpo, 19,8ºC e vento fraco de nordeste. Nas últimas noites tenho dormido bastante mal, porque dentro de casa está quente, com uma temperatura de 25ºC, mas a humidade relativa dentro de casa subiu de 58% para 67% nos últimos dias e, se abrir a janela, ainda fica pior. Enfim, é o que dá não ter ar condicionado!


----------



## N_Fig (13 Ago 2020 às 16:24)

Pela Figueira, e depois de uma data de dias de nevoeiro e céu nublado, já é o 2º dia seguido em que vejo o sol por aqui, embora hoje esteja pouco nublado


----------



## jamestorm (13 Ago 2020 às 18:09)

finalmente uma tarde de sol são Martinho do Porto. foram duas semanas seguidas sem nenhum dia de jeito pra praia , 22ºC a esta hora. está se bem na praia!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Ago 2020 às 22:41)

Boa noite, 
A estação durante a madrugada teve problemas de acesso à rede e portanto não foi possível registar dados. Contudo, o dia foi soalheiro da manhã à noite e bastante ameno, até diria ligeiramente quente à tarde.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 28,4°C
Mín: (???)

Agora estão 19,7°C, céu limpo e vento fraco de norte.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (14 Ago 2020 às 23:28)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi semelhante ao anterior, sem muito para dizer. O movimento deste tópico diz muita coisa... 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 26,4°C
Mín: 16,6°C

Agora estão 19,2°C e céu limpo, com vento de noroeste.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Ago 2020 às 12:16)

Bom dia,
Por aqui o dia de hoje começou duma forma bem diferente do anterior. Há nuvens no céu, o tempo está fresco e já caíram uns quantos borrifos, embora não tenham sequer molhado o chão e não acumularam nada. Estão 22,9°C neste momento e está céu pouco nublado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Ago 2020 às 18:57)

Praias de Sintra com céu limpo e sem vento... Algum milagre de 15 de Agosto? Ahah


----------



## RStorm (15 Ago 2020 às 20:32)

Boa Tarde

Estes últimos dias têm sido caracterizados por tempo ameno e soalheiro, com alguma sensação de frescura.

Quinta e sexta apresentaram-se com céu limpo, apenas com alguma (pouca) nebulosidade durante a madrugada/inicio da manhã. Hoje é que foi um bocadinho diferente com céu geralmente pouco nublado, apresentando-se temporariamente muito nublado no final da manhã.
A nortada tem marcado presença como é habitual, por vezes com alguma intensidade.

*Quinta: *
Mínima: *17,6ºC *
Máxima: *27,2ºC *

*Sexta: *
Mínima: *17,1ºC *
Máxima: *26,3ºC *

*Sábado: *
Mínima: *17,4ºC *
Máxima: *25,6ºC *

T. Atual: *21,7ºC *
HR: 63%
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (15 Ago 2020 às 22:35)

Boa noite,
Por aqui o dia de hoje foi mais fresco, com nortada à tarde e nebulosidade de manhã. Caíram inclusive uns borrifos, mas não acumularam nada.  

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,2°C
Mín: 16,4°C

Agora estão 19,5°C e céu limpo.


----------



## remember (15 Ago 2020 às 22:48)

Boa noite,

Finalmente uma noite sem o habitual vento ONO que torna o ambiente bem fresco.

Máxima de 26.4°C e mínima de 16.9°C, a noite segue amena com 19.3°C, vento fraco de Oeste..

Ao fim da manhã, via-se uma cortina para Sul, céu bastante nublado, foi limpando para o final do dia. 

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (16 Ago 2020 às 18:17)

Já esteve a chuviscar


----------



## jamestorm (16 Ago 2020 às 18:28)

ceu muito nublado aqui em Sao Martinho do Porto, mas claramente de um regime diferente...está meio abafado ainda é capaz de chover.


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Ago 2020 às 19:50)

Por Sintra já chuvisca, tudo a fugir da praia


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2020 às 19:54)

Boas, hoje andamos por Torres Vedras, para o fim do dia começou a escurecer, coisa que também acontece por aqui agora....

Máxima de 25.7°C e mínima de 16.9°C

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (16 Ago 2020 às 20:13)

já chuvisca em São Martinho do Porto


----------



## jamestorm (16 Ago 2020 às 20:18)

A chover bem agora....


----------



## jamestorm (16 Ago 2020 às 21:03)

1.62 mm numa Netatmo aqui em S. Martinho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2020 às 21:06)

Grande nebulosidade que acabou de passar por cima da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, acabando por alastar até á zona do vale do Tejo, e estava a começar a cair uns borrifos.


----------



## AnDré (16 Ago 2020 às 21:30)

Aguaceiro fraco neste momento em Odivelas. É para assentar o pó.


----------



## fhff (16 Ago 2020 às 21:37)

Aqui pela zona de Nafarros, Sintra, chuviscou ligeiramente, mas nem acumulou. A noite segue anormalmente quente para os padrões do litoral sintrense. A minha Netatmo ainda marca 21ºC


----------



## StormRic (16 Ago 2020 às 21:45)

Boa noite

Hhmmm, que cherinho a fim de Verão. 
21,4°C
89%
Chuvisco e/ou chuva fraca, esparsa, em Lisboa.

Céu encobriu a partir das 19h.










Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2020 às 21:57)

Cai uns chuviscos, neste momento, pelo menos já deu para molhar o chão e apagar o pó.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (16 Ago 2020 às 21:57)

Por aqui, como é de costume, na' cá nada de chuva! No entanto, ao final da tarde, era possível ver o céu muito nublado a norte. 
Estão 20,3°C e céu limpo, com vento fraco de oés-sudoeste.  

Já o resto do dia foi soalheiro e acompanhado de céu limpo. 

*Charneca da Caparica*
Máx: 23,3°C
Mín: 16,0°C


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2020 às 22:39)

Mais uns aguaceiros fracos que vão caíndo, já deu para correr as caleiras.


----------



## Vitor TT (16 Ago 2020 às 23:08)

Um percurso que também costumo fazer nas minhas caminhadas é entre o Cabeço de Montachique e a subestação eléctrica de Fanhões, sempre pelas cumeadas onde se tem uma vista fantástica,
 ao fazer o regresso começo a vislumbrar as serras a "desaparecerem" sinal de poderia vir alguma chuva, ainda por cima fui desprevenido e lá apanhei uma pequena molha, de chuviscos ,

estas imagens, não são de um dia de inverno, foram tiradas no cimo do Cabeço de Montachique.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (17 Ago 2020 às 01:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas! Já chuvisca por aqui com 18.7ºC. Deu para chegar aqui ao Alentejo, parece.


Também já chegou aqui. Chuvisca lá fora (embora nem dê para molhar o chão) e está um tempo muito abafado, com 20,6°C, 91% de humidade relativa e vento quase nulo. Aliás, a temperatura até aumentou na última hora, após ter atingido os 20,3°C por volta da meia-noite.


----------



## Geopower (17 Ago 2020 às 09:40)

Bom dia,
Em Lisboa  manhã com céu nublado com abertas. Vento fraco a moderado de oeste.
Nevoeiro no estuário do Tejo.

Fotos captadas a partir do comboio na ponte 25 de Abril:
Panorâmica a este:






Panorâmica a oeste:


----------



## MSantos (17 Ago 2020 às 09:57)

Bom dia,

Aqui pela Azambuja não dei por chuvisco, embora possa ter ocorrido e eu não ter dado por ele. Por agora temos tempo ameno e céu nublado com abertas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Ago 2020 às 10:04)

Bom dia,

A manhã começou fresca e com nevoeiro, pouco denso.


----------



## Tonton (17 Ago 2020 às 12:08)

Bom dia,

Está tempo de Açores, como costumo dizer... 

Foi uma noite difícil, de tão abafada que estava.
Vê-se uma grande camada de nevoeiro sobre o mar e pelo rio dentro, com algumas nuvens dispersas pelo céu.
Temperatura, no Auriol do lado sul, na casa dos 27-29ºC  (conforma tapa ou destpa o Sol) e humidade entre 60 e 70%.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Ago 2020 às 16:45)

Boa tarde pessoal! Longa ausencia devido a férias, mas cá estamos de volta para relatar sempre que possível...  

Está mesmo um tempo típico das ilhas, pouco frequente mas não inédito em Agosto, e sem dúvida que é estranho estar calor e tanta humidade no ar e sentir este bafo todo!  
Mínima quase tropical, de 19ºC ao inicio da manhã! Chuviscou também por aqui ontem à noite e esta madrugada, mas nem molhou o chão.. 

*26ºC *actuais e *63% HR *- sensação de 29ºC! 
Céu nublado, por vezes com abertas, com vento fraco a moderado de O/SO. Já observei para sul nuvens baixas em deslocamento rápido, o que indica nevoeiro junto ao rio!


----------



## StormRic (17 Ago 2020 às 19:59)

Tonton disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Está tempo de Açores, como costumo dizer...
> 
> ...



Boa tarde

Situação de Oeste bastante húmida, massa de ar tropical húmida, bem delimitada por uma frente com várias ondulações, entrada ontem de uma primeira oclusão e depois uma frente quente e assim ficámos num sector quente bem longo.
A imagem do satélite Suomi de hoje às 13:54 utc até parece revelar a existência de um 'rio atmosférico' . Certo é que nas regiões litorais do noroeste a precipitação acumulada já é significativa, enquanto aqui pela RLC ficamos nas décimas ou 1 a 2 mm no máximo (*1,4 mm* Alcobaça e* 1,9 mm* Coimbra-Mata S.Pedro).











Curiosidade da webcam do Guincho às 13:38 utc, com o Cabo da Roca a 'fumegar' uma pluma de nuvens que depois vai encobrir a Serra de Sintra:






Ontem, *Domingo 16*: *15,6ºC* a *25,6ºC*; *87% a 41%*;  40,2 Km/h rajada máxima, predominou de W; *0,0 mm*.

Hoje: subida da mínima (*18,6ºC*) e da máxima (*27,6ºC*); subida da HR mínima (*47%*); mantém-se o vento bastante fixo em W/WNW, rajada máxima até agora 38,6 Km/h; *0,0 mm* até agora e assim deve continuar.

Dados da estação Parque de S.Iria (a Escola está _offline_)


----------



## Tonton (17 Ago 2020 às 20:09)

StormRic disse:


> A imagem do satélite Suomi de hoje às 13:54 utc até parece revelar a existência de um 'rio atmosférico' .



Parece ser mesmo isso:


----------



## N_Fig (17 Ago 2020 às 21:32)

Chove de forma moderada


----------



## Geopower (17 Ago 2020 às 22:48)

Final de dia com céu pouco nublado e vento fraco de oeste. Bastante humidade no ar.
Registo do crepúsculo a oeste em Algés:


----------



## remember (17 Ago 2020 às 23:00)

Boa noite,

Ontem ainda caiu qualquer coisa, mas sem acumular...

Mais uma noite estranhamente abafada... Vento fraco de Oeste, quase que nem mexe nada.

Dados actuais:









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Maxwell Black (18 Ago 2020 às 08:55)

Bom dia. Zona marginal do Tejo [Alverca-Oriente] com 22C, céu encoberto e tempo abafado. Cai qualquer coisa parecida com chuva mas nem chega ao chão antes de evaporar


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2020 às 10:25)

Bom dia!

Início de manhã muito húmido com períodos de chuvisco / chuva fraca, no caminho entre a Azambuja e Coruche. Agora aqui em Coruche, não chuvisca, o Sol já brilha entre nuvens e vai aquecendo. Já a humidade mantém-se elevada.


----------



## Geopower (18 Ago 2020 às 10:29)

Manhã de céu encoberto em Lisboa. Vento fraco de oeste.


----------



## david 6 (18 Ago 2020 às 12:29)

aqui chuviscou às 8h


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Ago 2020 às 13:34)

Boa tarde,

Esta manhã foi marcada pelo céu muito nublado, e ainda chegou a cair uns chviscos, mas pouco tempo depois o céu começou a abrir, e o sol lá vai dando o ar de sua graça sempre que consegue, mas tem sabido bem estes dias, bem mais frescos.


----------



## MSantos (18 Ago 2020 às 15:55)

Boa tarde!

Dia com duas caras bem diferentes. Manhã nebulosa e com algum chuvisco e tarde de Sol com céu quase limpo e algum calor.


----------



## Tonton (18 Ago 2020 às 16:00)

Boas,

Dia irrespirável por aqui, de tão abafado... 
De manhã, mesmo ainda encoberto por nuvens, já não se podia!
Agora, com céu quase limpo e na casa dos 31ºC lá fora e humidade cerca dos 55-60% (baixou um pouco), com 26-27ºC dentro de casa, onde não há AC a bombar!!!!


----------



## RStorm (18 Ago 2020 às 18:05)

Boa Tarde 

Domingo e segunda foram dias soalheiros, com céu geralmente pouco nublado e nortada moderada, com algumas rajadas pontualmente fortes. 
Hoje o panorama já foi bastante diferente: o dia começou com céu encoberto e chuviscos sem acumulação, situação que durou até final da manhã. A partir daí, o sol voltou a dar ar de sua graça, acompanhado de nuvens altas e vento fraco de SW. 

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *16,7ºC *
Máxima: *25,5ºC *

*Segunda: *
Mínima: *19,6ºC *
Máxima: *27,2ºC *

*Terça: *
Mínima: *19,3ºC *
Máxima: *27,1ºC *

T. Atual: *25,4ºC*
HR: 62%
Vento: SW / 7,6 Km/h


----------



## MSantos (19 Ago 2020 às 13:28)

Boa tarde!

Enquanto a Norte já chove, aqui em Coruche temos céu praticamente limpo e calor. A única nebulosidade visível são apenas algumas nuvens muito distantes no horizonte a Norte/Noroeste.


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2020 às 16:25)

Boa tarde

Bonita configuração da "Ellen", com a frente fria a aproximar-se do noroeste da península ibérica:

Imagem do satélite Terra, hoje cerca das 12:14 utc :






Análise a essa hora (12h):





Imagem compósito massas de ar, 12:10





Ontem, o dia mais quente destes útlimos dias, *29,3ºC *de máxima. Coincidente com a altura à volta do máximo de temperatura, também os valores mais elevados da velocidade do vento, com  persistência notável da direcção Oeste desde o incremento acentuado da temperatura. Só ao fim do dia rodou ligeiramente para NW/WNW.
Durante esta madrugada a temperatura não desceu abaixo dos 18,4ºC, quase o mesmo da noite anterior (18,6ºC) mas a HR foi menos elevada, 78%.





Hoje o vento a partir do nascer do sol rodou para SE e depois fixando-se em SW e aumentando de intensidade, com valores de rajada na ordem dos 32 Km/h, semelhantes a ontem.

25,2º (desceu de *26,1ºC*) e 55% (subiu de *49%*) agora.
Pressão em descida, aproximadamente 2 hPa em 3 horas.


----------



## RStorm (19 Ago 2020 às 18:30)

Boa Tarde

Mais um dia soalheiro e agradável, com vento fraco a moderado de SW e céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado até meio da manhã. 
Amanhã cá espero alguma chuvinha da Ellen  Posso ter memória curta, mas sinceramente não me lembro de uma depressão destas em Agosto... mas pronto o que interessa é que vai chover  

Mínima: *19,5ºC *
Máxima: *26,0ºC *

T. Atual: *24,9ºC *
HR: 66% 
Vento: SW / 5,4 Km/h


----------



## Ruiamaro (19 Ago 2020 às 19:07)

RStorm disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Mais um dia soalheiro e agradável, com vento fraco a moderado de SW e céu pouco nublado, apresentando-se muito nublado até meio da manhã.
> Amanhã cá espero alguma chuvinha da Ellen  Posso ter memória curta, mas sinceramente não me lembro de uma depressão destas em Agosto... mas pronto o que interessa é que vai chover
> ...


Chuva muito pouca ou nenhuma, pelo modelo europeu nem sequer passa do Tejo para sul, veremos o que nos reserva o outono, mas o verão ainda não acabou.


----------



## Mammatus (19 Ago 2020 às 19:54)

Boas, de regresso após umas curtas, mas merecidas férias. 

Céu nublado até meio da manhã, deu lugar a poucas nuvens para depois voltar a encobrir agora ao final da tarde.
Máxima de *26.1ºC*. Seria uma temperatura porreira se a humidade estivesse mais baixa. Estaria tramado se vivesse no Leste dos EUA, que eles levam com estas condições o Verão inteiro. 

Vento moderado a predominar de SW.

Sigo agora com 23ºC.


----------



## Geopower (19 Ago 2020 às 20:40)

Final de dia com céu pouco nublado . Vento fraco de SW.

Registo do poente a oeste na praia da Fonte da Telha:


----------



## StormRic (19 Ago 2020 às 23:43)

Geopower disse:


> Registo do poente a oeste na praia da Fonte da Telha:



Simples e belo. Mal se vislumbrava algum indício da aproximação da frente. Talvez chegue cá já dissipada ou muito fraca.
Aqui para o interior, Póvoa de Santa Iria, o poente ainda lutava com uma camada local de estratocumulus.

WNW 19:08:25 utc





ENE 19:08:58 utc





Temperatura a estagnar nos 20,8ºC, com 72% e vento fraco a moderado de WSW. A rajada máxima de hoje foi 38,6 Km/h.
A pressão atmosférica estabilizou.


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2020 às 00:02)

Boa noite,

o tempo continua abafado, alguns fins de tarde desta semana a fazerem frente a muitos fins de tarde deste verão...
Máxima de 26.6ºC e mínima de 19.7ºC. agora a temperatura pouco oscila, 21.7ºC estáveis, com 77% de HR e 1008 hPa, temperatura sentida de 26ºC


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2020 às 00:14)

E continua... Vento praticamente nulo, não mexe nada por aqui 









Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2020 às 01:19)

Humidade alta e 21ºC, dentro de casa não se está muito bem


----------



## jamestorm (20 Ago 2020 às 02:04)

Já chove aqui em S. Martinho do Porto.


----------



## telegram (20 Ago 2020 às 02:08)

Já chove na Figueira da Foz. 

Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2020 às 02:29)

telegram disse:


> Já chove na Figueira da Foz.
> 
> Enviado do meu RNE-L21 através do Tapatalk


Confirmo, por volta da meia-noite e meia começou a morrinhar, mas depois esteve a chover um pouco mais a sério


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2020 às 05:38)

Chuvisco ou chuva fraca esparsa na Póvoa.

A frente já vem muito enfraquecida:

















Desde as 22h de ontem que a temperatura oscila em torno dos *20,8ºC* com uma variação de +- 0,1ºC. Ponto de orvalho nos 18,6ºC.
*HR 87%* : sensação de abafado. Todos os maus cheiros urbanos são exacerbados. 

Vento WSW rodando lentamente para SW, entre calma e 15 Km/h, rajadas em geral à volta dos 20 Km/h (máxima 29 Km/h).

Acumulado: 0,00 mm.


----------



## Candy (20 Ago 2020 às 05:59)

Bom dia
Chuvisca em Peniche. As rua estão bem molhadas com algumas pequenas poças. Já deve ter caído alguma chuva além deste chuvisco. 
A noite foi quente.


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2020 às 08:37)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado no ic19, Massama a mesma coisa.

Isto é que está aqui um Sr. Agosto hehe ver se mais logo cai qualquer coisa de jeito

Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2020 às 09:32)

Bom dia,

Esta manhã começou com céu muito nublado, neveoiro pouco denso, e já caiu uns borrifos.


----------



## Geopower (20 Ago 2020 às 10:57)

Breve chuvisco em Almada. Já parou.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Ago 2020 às 11:10)

0.7 mm é o que esta a dar em São Martinho do Porto a estação Netatmo. Pensei que tinha acumulado mais...
Na zona de Alenquer as estações nao acumularam nada...


----------



## fhff (20 Ago 2020 às 11:54)

Pelo Litoral sintrense pouco choveu. Chuva miudinha cai de vez em quando. Só acumulei 0,4 mm.
Últimas 3 noites foram quentes. A temperatura praticamente não baixou dos 20ºC. Sigo com 23ºC, sensação térmica de 29ºC Humidade a 90%


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2020 às 12:59)

Boas!

Quando saí hoje de manhã da Azambuja estava nevoeiro alto e chuviscava bem, na viagem até Coruche fui apanhando períodos de chuvisco até chegar ao destino. Agora em Coruche o céu encontra-se tendencialmente nublado embora por vezes surjam abertas de Sol.


----------



## Tufao André (20 Ago 2020 às 13:06)

Bom dia! 
Vai chuviscando por aqui também desde o inicio da manhã, ainda nada de muito significativo. Pontualmente, ja vi chover mais moderado, mas de curta duração...
Ruas bem molhadas! Diria que o acumulado deve rondar 1/1,5 mm.
Pelas previsões, durante a tarde deve aumentar a intensidade e a persistência da chuva! Vamos ver como será...

Vento fraco a moderado de SW 
*22ºC
96% HR*


----------



## jamestorm (20 Ago 2020 às 13:15)

agora a chover bem,, vai aumentar acumulados


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2020 às 13:49)

Aqui tem estado a chover praticamente sem parar, embora não chova está a dar uns belos acumulados


----------



## Tonton (20 Ago 2020 às 14:04)

N_Fig disse:


> Aqui _*tem estado a chover*_ praticamente sem parar, _*embora não chova *_está a dar uns belos acumulados



Amigo, esta está mesmo confusa.. afinal chove ou não?


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2020 às 14:23)

Boa tarde,

O nevoeiro e a chuva miudinha continuam por Massama, já se vêem algumas poças sinal de acumulados já jeitosos.

Lá por casa pouca coisa caiu, está um bafo do catano












Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2020 às 14:29)

Tonton disse:


> Amigo, esta está mesmo confusa.. afinal chove ou não?


Bem apanhado, queria dizer "embora não chova com muita intensidade"


----------



## Meninodasnuvens (20 Ago 2020 às 14:31)

Por Coimbra a chuva começa a intensificar, a tarde promete.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (20 Ago 2020 às 15:06)

A chuva fraca/chuviscos pararam há mais de 1h.
O mais significativo tem sido o aumento da intensidade do vento, que já tem rajadas por vezes fortes de S!

O céu mantem-se sempre encoberto, base das nuvens mais alta e apenas *23ºC *


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2020 às 15:13)

Boa tarde

A frente vai descendo em latitude muito vagarosamente. Pela RLC vai acumulando sem grandes intensidades, mas pela persistência os valores já são significativos para norte de Peniche:







Pode haver surpresas pontuais ao longo desta frente:





Mas ainda não visíveis no radar:





Às 12:00 utc a frente estava assinalada a passar sobre Peniche, talvez esteja a ondular ligeiramente:





A nebulosidade associada é principalmente de nível baixo/médio mas com uma larga faixa.
Imagem do satélite Terra às 11:20 utc:





Aqui na Parque de Santa Iria, acumulou* 0,5 mm*.
*22,9ºC*  e *82% *neste momento, muito abafado, ponto de orvalho atingiu os *19,9ºC*.
O vento chegou à direcção *Sul *pelas 12h35 (hora local) quando a precipitação acumulou pela segunda vez; voltou para SW depois.
Tem vindo a aumentar gradualmente, está agora à volta dos 20 a 25 Km/h, rajada máxima de *43,5 Km/h* uma hora atrás.
A pressão subiu lentamente *2 hPa* desde as 6h e estabilizou agora (o barómetro não estará calibrado, por isso só as variações têm significado).


----------



## jamestorm (20 Ago 2020 às 15:22)

acho que há algo de errado com a estação Netatmo aqui de S. Martinho do Porto. Está a chover há horas e ainda só acumulou *1.21mm*?!
As estações aqui à volta com valores muito diferentes: Nazaré com *14.95mm*; Batalha com *7.73mm*; Foz de Arelho *7.78*mm e Obidos com* 8.59*mm. Alguma coisa não bate certo nos valores.


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2020 às 15:30)

Tem estado a chover praticamente sem parar, houve alguns períodos um pouco mais intensos, mas o que tem sido mais relevante é mesmo a persistência da chuva, com esta brincadeira já acumulou quase 15 mm


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (20 Ago 2020 às 15:34)

É sensação minha ou a frente ficou parada no local atual, muito a norte do previsto?


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Ago 2020 às 15:43)

Boa tarde chove bem por aqui


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2020 às 15:52)

Morrinha e nevoeiro continuam. Bela entrada atlântica 

A frente ainda está por chegar lentamente, com um regime quase estacionário.


----------



## MSantos (20 Ago 2020 às 15:58)

Boa tarde!

Aqui por Coruche temos por agora céu nublado com abertas. A tarde segue morna e abafada com ambiente algo tropical. Nota-se bem o vento que parece que se tem intensificado ao longo da tarde. Para além dos chuviscos da manhã não voltou a chover por aqui.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Ago 2020 às 16:08)

chove bem novamente, não dá sinais de querer parar ...em continuo há horas...


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2020 às 16:11)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É sensação minha ou a frente ficou parada no local atual, muito a norte do previsto?



O movimento é muito lento mas sim, pode estar a ondular:










Valores dos acumulados continuam a aumentar pela zona da RLC a norte de Peniche:





*Temperatura (22,4ºC) e vento em ligeira descida (16 Km/h). Mantém-se SW, pressão estável, HR estável (83%).*


----------



## fhff (20 Ago 2020 às 16:55)

A chuva intensificou na última meia-hora. Já vou com 3,1 mm (RR de 1,4 mm/h)


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2020 às 17:01)

21,9ºC
85%
Ponto de orvalho: 19,3ºC

Está a entrar no litoral Cascais-Sintra ecos mais intensos e extensos:










Acumulados continuam a aumentar a bom ritmo mas ainda não chegaram à região Oeste com significado. Nota àparte para os elevados acumulados superiores a 10 mm/h nas serras da Beira Litoral e progredindo para o interior.


----------



## Tyna (20 Ago 2020 às 17:08)

Aqui pelo Livramento a 10km de Torres Vedras chove bem há cerca de meia hora, o belo Agosto do Oeste , já sentia falta (só que não) , tenho uns tapetes para lavar, mas preciso de sol para os secar...


----------



## jamestorm (20 Ago 2020 às 17:37)

Agosto no Oeste só para quem não conhece...
Penso que a chuva irá agora se estender a toda a região de Lisboa, segundo o radar.



Tyna disse:


> Aqui pelo Livramento a 10km de Torres Vedras chove bem há cerca de meia hora, o belo Agosto do Oeste , já sentia falta (só que não) , tenho uns tapetes para lavar, mas preciso de sol para os secar...


----------



## N_Fig (20 Ago 2020 às 18:07)

E continua a chover, 21 mm acumulados até às 5, incrível!


----------



## Tufao André (20 Ago 2020 às 18:09)

Aqui a tarde é marcada por chuva fraca ou chuviscos, por vezes intensos, acompanhado de vento moderado de S.
Céu escuro e nevoeiro cerrado nas zonas mais altas da cidade!


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2020 às 18:30)

por aqui tudo calmo, ainda tenho esperança que caia alguns chuviscos... céu encoberto


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2020 às 18:43)

Sigo com aguaceiros fracos, desde as 18 horas.


----------



## RStorm (20 Ago 2020 às 19:17)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui, até agora só choveu fraco ao inicio da manhã que, apesar de ter molhado bem o chão, não acumulou nada. O que tem dominado é o vento fraco/moderado de SW e o céu encoberto, com algumas abertas esporádicas. Sensação muito abafada.
Veremos se ainda vem alguma coisa, mas já não estou com muita esperança 

Mínima: *20,3ºC *
Máxima: *24,8ºC *

T. Atual: *24,4ºC *
HR: 77% 
Vento: SW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## RStorm (20 Ago 2020 às 19:19)

Ruiamaro disse:


> Chuva muito pouca ou nenhuma, pelo modelo europeu nem sequer passa do Tejo para sul, veremos o que nos reserva o outono, mas o verão ainda não acabou.


Pois, assim tem sido, infelizmente  Melhores dias virão, também já não há-de faltar muito


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2020 às 19:21)

Tojal (Loures)

22,5°C
89%
Nimbostratus baixos, tecto nos 200 m.
Não precipita agora. Não há acumulados no chão, está só húmido. 

Muito abafado e pegajoso.

Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gilmet (20 Ago 2020 às 19:23)

Boa tarde,

Dia anormal de Agosto, até mesmo pela zona de Sintra, onde o nevoeiro e a _morrinha_ matinal é habitual por esta altura do ano. 

Nem um raio de Sol perfurou o céu encoberto e o nevoeiro cerrado que durante todo o dia prevaleceu. A chuva foi caíndo, em geral fraca, mas na última hora intensificou-se e chegou a caír de forma moderada.

Temperatura estável entre os 18ºC e os 19ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Ago 2020 às 19:39)

A frente está a passar o país a pente fino, acumulados a nível de alerta amarelo. Até certas frentes no Outono/Inverno não causam tanto alarido...

O movimento deve permanecer constante até de madrugada, vamos a ver o que acontece assim que passar a mítica linha do Tejo, ainda há muita água precipitável.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2020 às 19:56)

Por aqui, não me posso queixar muito acerca da chuva, pois sigo com aguaceiros fracos, quase há 2 horas, onde só, parou durante uns 15 minutos.


----------



## fhff (20 Ago 2020 às 19:58)

Continua a morrinha.


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2020 às 20:05)

Boas,

Dia de nevoeiro e chuva por Massama o dia todo, assim que passei as torres de Lisboa, o céu começou a clarear e a mostrar tons rosa e amarelos nas nuvens.

Desculpem que vos diga, mas que dia de bosta, nem chove nem deixa chover

Vem lá qualquer coisa, mas não deve ser para aqui... 






Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (20 Ago 2020 às 20:05)

cai uns borrifos


----------



## remember (20 Ago 2020 às 20:07)

Dados até agora...

Tudo muito calmo por aqui e claro abafado, 27°C sentidos é obra, qual verão qual quê lol












Enviado do meu POT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (20 Ago 2020 às 20:59)

Há minutos ficou um nevoeiro incrivelmente cerrado, visibilidade muito reduzida, mas entretanto desapareceu. Mantém-se o céu encoberto e sem chuva agora.
O acumulado deve rondar os *3,5 mm* (muito abaixo do previsto...) e o vento diminuiu muito de intensidade, sendo fraco de S/SW.

*21ºC*


----------



## rmsg (20 Ago 2020 às 20:59)

Começou a chover por volta das 15h00, chuva fraca agora: 14,4 mm de acumulado.


----------



## jamestorm (20 Ago 2020 às 21:08)

Perto de minha casa (Alenquer - Aldeia Gavinha) 3.4mm;
em Foz do Arelho 13.7mm;
Ferrel 12.32;
Nazaré 21.92mm
Batalha 15.35mm
Obidos 16.36mm


----------



## StormRic (20 Ago 2020 às 23:58)

*1,0 mm* acmulados em quatro períodos de chuvisco ao longo do dia.

Frente, muito fraca neste segmento, terá passado cerca das *19h30* locais.
Pressão subiu *2,4 hPa* desde então.
Temperatura desceu lentamente até ao ocaso e depois mais rápido até cerca das 23h, registando mínima do dia, *18,1ºC*, estabilizando ou com ligeira subida a partir daí, até aos *18,7ºC* presentemente.
Vento rodou gradualmente para *NW *fixando-se em valores inferiores a 15 Km/h e nem as rajadas chegam aos 20 Km/h.












Ainda chove em várias zonas da RLC:


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2020 às 01:59)

A temperatura manteve-se em subida lenta, estagnou agora à volta dos *19,1ºC*. 
*20,4ºC* na cidade.
Vento enfraqueceu mais, inferior a 10 Km/h, NW ou NNW.
75%


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (21 Ago 2020 às 07:23)

Parece-me que o chuvisco resultante da frente já bem dissipada lá chegou à Península de Setúbal de madrugada. 0,2 mm acumulados durante a madrugada lá em casa. Agosto segue, portanto, com 2 mm. Enfim, sendo um mês como agosto, até seria estranho registar mais precipitação...


----------



## Toby (21 Ago 2020 às 08:49)

Bom dia,

Ontem, boa chuva para as plantações.
A duração e intensidade eram ideais para re-humidificar o solo.


----------



## almeida96 (21 Ago 2020 às 11:55)

Ontem foi um dia bastante díspar do normal para Agosto! A chuva chegou a ser moderada por aqui ao final da manhã e meio da tarde, potenciada pelo efeito da serra de Sintra. 

Acumulados da zona (Onde resido o acumulado deverá ter sido um pouco superior aos de Abrunheira/Albarraque. O acumulado de Galamares é um tanto suspeito ):

Abrunheira: 4,6 mm
Albarraque: 5,8 mm
Belas: 10,4 mm
Galamares: 13,2 mm
Morelinho: 5,5 mm
Mucifal: 6,3 mm


----------



## Tufao André (21 Ago 2020 às 15:28)

Boa tarde pessoal! 

Hoje o dia vai estabilizando gradualmente, durante a madrugada e manhã ainda esteve céu muito nublado, mas agora cada vez menos nublado e mais sol! Penso que não chuviscou mais...
Vento fraco a moderado de O
*27ºC 
41% HR*


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Ago 2020 às 15:35)

Boa tarde,

A manhã hoje começou fresca e nublada, mas infelizmente durou pouco tempo, pois o sol, logo apareceu, por volta das 9 horas, agora, a tarde segue amena.


----------



## MSantos (21 Ago 2020 às 16:15)

Boas!

Mais um dia por Coruche, o ultimo antes das férias. 

Por aqui temos tido um dia que tem variado entre o pouco e muito nublado. Não tem estado muito quente, a máxima por aqui hoje não deve passar dos 30ºC.


----------



## RStorm (21 Ago 2020 às 20:07)

Boa Tarde

O dia começou novamente com céu encoberto e chuviscos, diminuindo de nebulosidade ao longo da manhã até apresentar-se com boas abertas de sol durante a tarde. Vento fraco de SW-W, em especial agora no final da tarde.
Como já expectava, o evento rendeu zero por aqui  Fica para a próxima...

Mínima: *18,9ºC *
Máxima: *27,3ºC *

T. Atual: *23,7ºC *
HR: 58%
Vento: W / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## StormRic (21 Ago 2020 às 20:42)

Praia do Rei 

21,5°C
76%
NW 12 Km/h















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Ago 2020 às 23:01)

StormRic disse:


> Praia do Rei
> 
> 21,5°C
> 76%
> ...


Estive pela Praia Nova e o céu estava magnífico! Os cirrus têm a sua forma magnífica de fazer arte. 

O mar estava bem bravo graças à Ellen, não se podia mesmo entrar para além dos joelhos praticamente. E com a lua nova, combinação perfeita para atingir o paredão e quase as dunas em alguns locais. Mesmo assim, água estava a uns 20/21ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Ago 2020 às 13:23)

Bom dia! 

Regresso do bom tempo e do calor, o destaque vai para a nortada que ontem já soprou forte e hoje vai pelo mesmo... Ontem à tarde e noite as rajadas já rondaram os 50/55 km/h! 
Temperatura em subida e já nos *28ºC *actuais


----------



## Tufao André (23 Ago 2020 às 23:19)

Nortada forte a dominar também o dia de hoje, mais forte que ontem e sobretudo durante a tarde! Rajadas na ordem dos 60-65 km/h como é normal nestas bandas... 
Pequeno capacete visível na serra de Sintra ao final da tarde.

Ainda assim, *30ºC* foi a máxima do dia  Noite fresca, com mínima de 17ºC!
O vento já enfraqueceu e a temperatura vai descendo até aos 21ºC actuais


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Ago 2020 às 15:37)

A tarde por cá segue algo quente, hoje nem á sombra se consegue estar mais fresco, por vezes o vento sopra de forma moderada.


----------



## RStorm (24 Ago 2020 às 18:33)

Boa Tarde 

Fim de semana algo quente mas agradável, com céu totalmente límpido. 
Tirando a manhã de hoje, estas últimas têm arrancado com nordestada moderada, mas durante as tardes a nortada é que tem dominado, como é habitual. 
Hoje notou-se um belo aumento na temperatura e está um bafo lá fora, que não se pode   O céu tem vindo a aumentar de nebulosidade por nuvens altas, em especial no quadrante N. 

*Sábado: *
Mínima: *17,9ºC *
Máxima: *27,4ºC *

*Domingo: *
Mínima: *17,3ºC *
Máxima: *29,5ºC *

*Segunda: *
Mínima: *18,2ºC *
Máxima: *32,7ºC *

T. Atual: *31,3ºC *
HR: 41% 
Vento: NW / 6,5 Km/h


----------



## jamestorm (26 Ago 2020 às 15:08)

mais um dia sem ver o sol depois de ontem ter sido um dia bonito. Mas, este talvez seja o pior Agosto de sempre no que toca a praia aqui no Oeste...muito mau e péssimo para o negocio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2020 às 20:52)

Hoje, foi mais um dia bem quente, mas parece que só faz calor da zona de Rio Maior, para cá, pois na zona Oeste, o cenário é completamente diferente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Ago 2020 às 15:26)

A tarde, por cá segue amena, e com vento moderado, pelo menos já dá para descansar um pouco do calor, que tem sido neste últimos dias.


----------



## Tufao André (27 Ago 2020 às 19:11)

Boa tarde!

Destaque para a forte nortada que se faz sentir, em especial agora durante a tarde, com rajadas bem intensas!! 
Descida considerável da temperatura, tendo em conta os ultimos dias e ainda desce mais amanhã e sabado!  Já precisavamos de um alívio...

Vai aumentando também a nebulosidade por nuvens baixas no horizonte!


----------



## Geopower (28 Ago 2020 às 11:49)

Manhã de céu encoberto com breve período de chuvisco no inicio da manhã.
Vento fraco de norte.


----------



## RStorm (28 Ago 2020 às 18:19)

Boa Tarde 

Tenho andado um pouco ausente, mas também não há nada de especial para relatar. Vira o disco e toca o mesmo 

O inicio da semana apresentou-se soalheiro e algo quente, com céu totalmente limpo e vento alternado entre nulo, lestada e nortada, ambos fracos. 
Ontem é que se notaram algumas mudanças, nomeadamente a intensificação da nortada, com consequente descida de temperatura e alguma nebulosidade presente no horizonte. 
Hoje o panorama foi outro: O dia arrancou com céu encoberto e um breve aguaceiro fraco, que apenas molhou o chão, seguido de uma tarde soalheira mas bastante ventosa e com sensação de frescura. 

*Terça, dia 25: 17,6ºC / 29,6ºC 
Quarta, dia 26: 18,8ºC / 31,9ºC 
Quinta, dia 27: 21,2ºC / 28,9ºC 
Sexta, dia 28: 21,3ºC / 24,8ºC 
*
T. Atual: *23,0ºC*
HR: 49% 
Vento: NW / 19,4 Km/h


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2020 às 20:41)

Boa noite,

Por cá a tarde de hoje foi fresca, ao ponto, que sentia-se algum frio, depois de permanecer algum tempo parado á sombra, isto por volta das 15 horas, a nortada soprou sempre de forma moderada e ainda continua.


----------



## Serrano (29 Ago 2020 às 16:44)

Brilha o sol no Barreiro, mas com muito vento, registando-se uma temperatura de 24°C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2020 às 18:25)

A tarde por cá foi fresca e com vento moderado, que faz as árvores "dançarem" por todo o lado.


----------



## N_Fig (30 Ago 2020 às 02:13)

Estes últimos 2 dias têm sido extremamente ventosos, especialmente a madrugada de ontem, esqueci-me de fechar as janelas da sala quando me fui deitar e enquanto estava a lavar os dentes ouvi um estrondo com a porta a fechar-se com o vento


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Ago 2020 às 15:49)

Boa tarde,

A noite e madrugada por cá, foi de um autentico vendaval, nem se podia ter as janelas abertas, parecia, que estávamos no inverno.
Já a manhã começou logo a aquecer por volta das 10 horas, seguindo agora com uma tarde amena.


----------



## fhff (30 Ago 2020 às 22:01)

A manhã começou quente e com dia bem bonito. Vento levantou ao final da manhã e ainda não deu tréguas, se bem que com menor intensidade do que ontem. 
Agora 17 °C e sensação térmica desconfortável... Fresquinho.


----------



## RStorm (31 Ago 2020 às 20:11)

Boa Tarde 

Fim de semana soalheiro, mas com duas caras totalmente diferentes. 
Sábado foi um dia muito agitado com nortada agreste, trazendo sensação bastante fresca e com algumas nuvens baixas a acompanhar.
Domingo já foi bem mais calmo, com tempo mais ameno e nortada fraca. De notar também as mínimas que têm sido algo baixas, especialmente a de hoje que foi a mais baixa dos últimos 3 meses.

Hoje, Agosto despede-se com humidade baixíssima e subida de temperatura, acompanhados por nuvens altas. 
Apesar de ter chuviscado em 4 dias, o mês termina com um acumulado bem redondinho  É primeira vez, desde que tenho a estação, que registo um mês a zeros, mas no entanto não é nada de "anormal" nesta época  

*Sábado: **16,5ºC* */ 23,9ºC 
Domingo: 15,2ºC / 26,1ºC 
Segunda: 14,6ºC / 29,9ºC 
*
T. Atual: *24,4ºC *
HR: 35% 
Vento: NW / 3,2 Km/h


----------



## João Pedro (31 Ago 2020 às 22:09)

Boas,
Primeira semana de setembro será por terras ribatejanas, e começou "bem" hoje, a torrar... 
A estação mais próxima, em Vila Franca, registou 35,7ºC de máxima. Os próximos dias prometem ser... interessantes... 
Ao final do dia lá arrefeceu o suficiente para uma curta caminhada pelos arrozais, antes de sermos completamente rodeados pelos mosquitos mais sedentos de sangue que conheço! 

Os caminhos por entre os arrozais estavam bem congestionados, tudo à procura do jantar! 






E a lua lá apareceu, bem grande e quase cheia


----------



## Geopower (1 Set 2020 às 09:41)

Manhã de céu muito nublado por nuvens altas. Vento moderado de de Norte.

Panorâmica a oeste a partir do estuário do Tejo:


----------



## Tonton (1 Set 2020 às 12:12)

Boas,

Primeiro dia do Outono meteorológico, com algum ar correspondente, pela manhã, com nuvens e algum fresco (cerca de 20-21ºC).
Agora, já o Sol está a aparecer por entre nuvens que ainda há, quente, e temperatura nos 24-25ºC, do lado Sul.


----------



## Tufao André (1 Set 2020 às 16:07)

Boas malta!

1º dia de Outono climático a começar bem fresquinho, apesar da nebulosidade alta que esteve toda a noite e manhã, com apenas *15ºC* de mínima! 
Gradualmente o céu limpou e o vento de N/NW começa a intensificar, soprando moderado. 
Um bocado mais fresco que ontem, apenas 26ºC a esta hora. Já esteve nos 27ºC, máxima do dia!  

P.S.: Sobre o dia de ontem, além de ter sido quente (32ºC de máx), foi extremamente seco (HR min de 17%!!! ). Situação invulgar nestas bandas, mesmo com forte lestada...


----------



## RStorm (1 Set 2020 às 17:26)

Boa Tarde

1º dia de Outono climatológico começa com céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, limpando gradualmente a partir do meio da manhã. A tarde tem sido amena e ventosa, com céu pouco nublado e nortada moderada.

A partir de amanhã o termómetro promete subir a pique e assim se deverá manter pelo menos até ao fim de semana, relevando uma sinóptica muito semelhante ao que tivemos em 2016, se não estou em erro. No entanto, Setembro parece já estar a dar um ar de sua graça com a típica baralhação dos modelos, sendo que o inicio da próxima semana ainda está muito incerto...

Mínima: *17,4ºC *
Máxima: *26,7ºC *

T. Atual: *25,3ºC *
HR: 50% 
Vento: NW / 11,9 Km/h


----------

